

How do I insert text at beginning of a multi-line selection in Vim? - Cieplak
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/253380/how-do-i-insert-text-at-beginning-of-a-multi-line-selection-in-vi-vim

======
Cieplak
In GVim on Windows, ctrl-V does paste install of visual-block mode. To get
around this you can hit v then ctrl-q to get into visual-block mode

